# Does anyone know what this is?



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I bought it as longicauda green but it doesn't look anything like the pictures on Jans site.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like _Cryptocoryne lingua. _


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Yup, definitely not longicauda. Most likely lingua, indeed.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

That sucks lol, if thats lingua then the lingua I already have is def. not lingua. Makes me wonder if I should just get rid of most of the plants I bought and start over?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't get rid of them; send them to me!  Let's see a picture of the one that you thought was lingua.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

deftones2015 said:


> That sucks lol, if thats lingua then the lingua I already have is def. not lingua. Makes me wonder if I should just get rid of most of the plants I bought and start over?


lol big time!! post pics of what you have, the lingua i seen before don't look like that one but i don't have any emersed so what do i know... regardless of what that might be is nice


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Lingua looks pretty much the same, emersed or submersed. 
Here is a picture of it grown submersed.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Here is a side by side comparison of the one that def. looks like lingua, on the right and the one I bought from a user as lingua, on the left.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The one on the left looks like pontederiifolia or moehlmannii.


----------



## JoeRoun (Nov 10, 2008)

For what it is worth the one on the left is almost certainly Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia 
Joe


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

The plant on the left looks just like the moehlmannii I just sent you. The ones I sent are smaller but compare the pattern on the leaf.

You sould find out soon, Moehlmannii and pontederifolia are among the easiest to flower.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

It probably wont make it to flowering lol. I'll probably put it in my 75 gallon crypt tank.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

I just potted halph my plants in the beech tree leave/soil. Have you planted any in it yet?


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I mixed the beech tree with my soil mix for most of the new plants I received. I used a lot of the beech tree for the black water crypts, only a tiny amount for the neutral-slightly acidic crypts. I planted the plant I found out is more than likely lingua in 100% leaf mould to see how it does in the black water conditions.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds good! I made some soil like yours and tried that on a few plants too. I hope my luck is as good as yours.


----------

